# From Whiskers To Tails



## KookieKing (May 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to our blog, From Whiskers To Tails!

Our names are Kat and Jay and we have a mini zoo. Let's see we have two cats named Kittie and Shadow, two buns named Kookie and Mitsuki, two hermit crabs in a 10 gallon tank, two female bettas, one male betta, a 56 gallon tank that has four Angelfish and one Gourami, a 5 gallon tank with Fancy Guppies, a Russian hamster named Rinoa, an Anole named Little Guy in a 10 gallon, and a Chinese Water Dragon named Akira. [deep breath] Now for some pictures. 

Kookie:






Mitsuki:





I need to take newer pictures of Mitsuki because when we first got her she was overweight but as already dropped some pounds. She's the newest addition to our family, we got her about 3 weeks ago. Mitsuki is around 1 year and 8 months while Kookie is going to be 3 years in August. Well just wanted you to get to know us some I'll update more pictures of the other animals another time along with some info about us. Thanks for reading. See you again soon!


----------



## irishlops (May 15, 2009)

omg! your rabbits are so beautiful! just dont let mine hear me say that!
keep up the postin


----------



## Numbat (May 16, 2009)

:nod Very beautiful bunnies.

I still can't believe how much Mitsuki looks like Kirby! :shock:

Looking forward to hearing more about their adventures!


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2009)

**Places Kookie on bunny-nabbing list** (I need a Black Dutch to join my trio. Now, to locate a Harlequin and a Chocolate... )

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (May 22, 2009)

Wait a minute Kat... You say Mitsuki will be THREE years old in August? 

Kirby is going to 3 years old in August.... Kirby's owner was originally from Philly but I guess that's not too far from South Jersey. I adopted Kirby from South Jersey. 

Could Kirby and Mitsuki be from the same mommy?

The plot thickens..!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 22, 2009)

Kookie is so beautiful, btw! That picture is so funny. It looks like she's (she or he?) saying "What? uh, no I wasn't going to chew up your magazine..."


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 22, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wait a minute Kat... You say Mitsuki will be THREE years old in August?
> 
> Kirby is going to 3 years old in August.... Kirby's owner was originally from Philly but I guess that's not too far from South Jersey. I adopted Kirby from South Jersey.
> 
> ...


That would be so Cool if they were from the same litter. 2 strangers adopting 2 bunnies from the same litter and meet up on RO. How cool is that!


----------



## KookieKing (May 22, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wait a minute Kat... You say Mitsuki will be THREE years old in August?
> 
> Kirby is going to 3 years old in August.... Kirby's owner was originally from Philly but I guess that's not too far from South Jersey. I adopted Kirby from South Jersey.
> 
> ...


No you misread I think. I said my Kookie Monster will be three in August and I got him from a 4H Club little girl at their summer fair. Mitsuki's paper work that I got when we picked her up said she's 1 year 8 months 12 days and that her owner who lived in Camden couldn't keep her anymore because they were moving and she was in the shelter for a year but I live very close to Philly about 10 minute drive to the bridge. They wouldn't be from the same litter but just might of had the same mommy because I don't think I'll find out more info on her before her Camden owner but I can ask the person I talk to on Myspace from the shelter we got her from.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, sorry I misread that. I do wonder whether they were from the same mommy... but I guess it's hard to find out. Oh well. 

Yeah, we should arrange a playdate somewhere if you do come up! I live in Manhattan, not too far from the Nintendo World store


----------



## angelh (May 24, 2009)

Is Mitsuki Super Rabbit? That sure looks like an "S" on her chest!


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

*angelh wrote: *


> Is Mitsuki Super Rabbit? That sure looks like an "S" on her chest!


----------



## KookieKing (May 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *angelh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is Mitsuki Super Rabbit? That sure looks like an "S" on her chest!


How did you guys figure that out?! She told me that in secret!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 27, 2009)

Two beautiful bunny's, a couple more to put on my bunny napping list!


----------



## KookieKing (Jun 13, 2009)

Mitsuki's Weight Update!

She's finally down to an average weight after months of feeding her Timmy Pellets, Timmy Hay, and Lettuce. Pictures Now!

When we first got her:





Now:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2009)

Pics of the rest of the zoo would be cool!


----------



## KookieKing (Jun 13, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Pics of the rest of the zoo would be cool!


Will do tomorrow I gotta gather them all together.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

*KookieKing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pics of the rest of the zoo would be cool!
> ...


psst....it's tomorrow now


----------



## KookieKing (Jun 14, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *KookieKing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



Sorry my brother had his graduation party today that I forgot about. I have some pets pictures but not all.

Eclipse- a Half Moon Betta Male











Kittie- She's around 9 years old






Shadow- She's around 3 years old






56 Gallon Fish Tank


----------



## KookieKing (Jun 14, 2009)

Akira- Chinese Water Dragon


----------



## KookieKing (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in the process of building Mitsuki a bigger cage. Used a design I found on YouTube. I'll take pictures later, hopefully it with be done by next week.

YouTube Video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLUDLbZYr4&feature=related[/ame]

Website: http://www.rabbitcondo.com/


----------



## KookieKing (Sep 9, 2009)

Some bad news and good news. Akira, our Chinese Water Dragon, passed away just a few days after my last post, he wasn't doing so well for a few months. But around three weeks ago we got a new lizard, a Bearded Dragon, not sure if it's a boy or girl yet still too young so no name yet ( Yes the bunnies and lizard are kept in separate rooms). And yesterday a new beautiful male Betta, no name or picture yet but we're working on it.


----------

